# How many of you out there would buy an 08 De Rosa Idol ??



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just wondered how many of you out there would buy a 2008 (old model) De Rosa Idol if you had a chance?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Not me.*

I never cared much for it, nor the 09 version.
I think the new Merak is the frame to get.
Or a King 3 RS *Custom*.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

HEY what are you up to...? I think you really want an Idol don't you? I think if you can afford it, then get it. Your always going to look back and wonder what if, if you don't. What colour one have you seen?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

MERAKMAN said:


> HEY what are you up to...? I think you really want an Idol don't you? I think if you can afford, it then get it. Your always going to look back and wonder what if, if you don't. What colour one have you seen?



Ah, I have already been down that road!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

nicensleazy said:


> Just wondered how many of you out there would buy a 2008 (old model) De Rosa Idol if you had a chance?



I did, (07/08 model) and I love it. 

It has none of the stability issues you mentioned in your other thread, and I've had that thing at some high speeds. Solid ride, for me, and a pleasure to ride over long distances.

This last summer I pushed it to find its limits on a local mountain descent that is very steep, fast and highly technical. 

I was surprised, actually. It held its line beautifully on some really atrocious corners at high speed. No "fighting" the bike, just let 'er rip. I found it has just the right amount of flex to keep you pegged into the turns...no skittering, skipping, wobbling. I was thrilled with it. Reminded me of my '86/87 De Rosa steel. Now THAT, surprised me. It sinks you into those corners just enough to literally "feel the G's." Sweet!

Climbs/accelerates nicely, although not quite as well as my Klein Qpro...aluminum frame that beats the tar out of you and is incredibly squirelly at fast descents or over any bumps, and cornering on it will put the fear of God into you.

I've sacrificed a smidge of acceleration with this frame, but not much. Performs really well for CF, imho.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I did, (07/08 model) and I love it.
> 
> It has none of the stability issues you mentioned in your other thread, and I've had that thing at some high speeds. Solid ride, for me, and a pleasure to ride over long distances.
> 
> ...


Yeah the Idols nice. I've had a ride of one myself and loved it! No issues with wibbly handling at all. Only thing was lots of jealous looks off people... 

I had a 2001 Klein Quantum Race (similiar frame to your QPro) beautiful frame and paint job, but as you say, flippin' stiff. Shoots up hills and accelerates like no other bike I've ridden including De Rosa etc. Only thing is, after two hours, my plumps were numb and felt like I was being shaken to bits! Pooed myself many a time going downhill, bit too lively there! Awesome bike though sold it a while back, heard their worth something now?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MERAKMAN said:


> Yeah the Idols nice. I've had a ride of one myself and loved it! No issues with wibbly handling at all. Only thing was lots of jealous looks off people...
> 
> I had a 2001 Klein Quantum Race (similiar frame to your QPro) beautiful frame and paint job, but as you say, flippin' stiff. Shoots up hills and accelerates like no other bike I've ridden including De Rosa etc. Only thing is, after two hours, my plumps were numb and felt like I was being shaken to bits! Pooed myself many a time going downhill, bit too lively there! Awesome bike though sold it a while back, *heard their worth something now*?


Pre Trek's are. Mine's an 06 so not so much. Couldn't get near what it's worth. I've got it broke down and want to sell it to find the same frame in a smaller size. It really is a kick in the pants to do climbing with. It, "pedals itself." 

But the Idol...all around winner in my book. I'd heard a couple stories about issues with bigger guys that put a lot of torque on them, (Rock Racing guys? I can't remember) but I'm not so big and don't have a lot of power. So not worried there.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Not me! Tried one in 08 and I wouldn't buy one. The ride was too dampened and the finish nothing to write home about, so imo not worth the money or the hype!


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Well... at the price Bonktown's blowing the 08/09 Idol out for, I'm pretty tempted!  
Just got a email reply from them... They claim to be an authorized dealer, and it comes 
with the 2-year warranty from De Rosa. 

Thinking about building one up with the new '11 Chorus... 
I've got a B-Day coming up, and I've been reeeeal good !!! :aureola: 

Thoughts?


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a super excellent price on the Idol! :thumbsup:

With Chorus 11 you'd be stylin for sure, and get some decent wheels. Please post some pics when you're done! :thumbsup:


----------



## sotiris (Mar 24, 2010)

i own an idol.i bought it june 09 for 2.400 euro framaset.i am very happy from the frame.very comfotrable and stiff enough.i "ve run over 15 races last year and i think i wiil keep it for the next year.the price you wrote is unbelievable.go ang get it!


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

sotiris said:


> i own an idol.i bought it june 09 for 2.400 euro framaset.i am very happy from the frame.very comfotrable and stiff enough.i "ve run over 15 races last year and i think i wiil keep it for the next year.the price you wrote is unbelievable.go ang get it!


Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback! :thumbsup: OldEndicottHiway and Sotiris, your picture galleries and comments have inspired me. Placed the order and the Idol's on it's way. Been coveting a De Rosa for a couple of decades now. Pics forthcoming as soon as the build's complete! :thumbsup:


----------



## sotiris (Mar 24, 2010)

redmasi i upload 3 new photos with white bar tape and white sadle.go and check it.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks very sharp!  Searching for a pair of Zonda's as well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

